# Wood River- fall trial : Picabo ID



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

weather this morning included intermittent showers, after a hard rain on Thurs evening

the first series of the Open featured a LONG triple, thrown left to right, G1 and G2 both retired, G3 was the flyer..the middle bird is so long that the guns are almost out of sight..dog's are gassed after running the marks. Test is taking some time, lots of pick ups, dogs going backside of gunners

judges : Alan Madsen and Cynthia Tallman

all info is relayed second hand with spotty cell coverage/dropped calls


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open callbacks to 2nd series:40 dogs. Rotation is 6-36-51-21
2,3,4,5,6,7,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,21,22,23,26,28,29,31,32,34,35,36,37,40,42,43,44,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,59


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the LONG land blind (350 yds) features a dry pop diversion where the dog has to shave the gunners nose with the initial line and carry that before it gets to heavy cover which it has to fight past before getting to the bird, a good solid test


Someone lodged a protest about a "hot bitch" on the field but it sure as heck isnt our gal since she is an 8 yr old SPAYED female LOL..check her to your hearts content


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Any news on the Q


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

27 dogs back to the 3rd series Water blind in the Open..do not have a description of the test yet...cell coverage out is spotty but calls seem to go there ok..go figure


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

BonMallari said:


> 27 dogs back to the 3rd series Water blind in the Open..do not have a description of the test yet...cell coverage out is spotty but calls seem to go there ok..go figure


Callbacks to 3rd series are
2,3,6,7,11,13,16,17,18,26,28,29,31,32,35,36,37,40,42,43,44,49,50,53,54,56,59

Don't know if they have finished yet. Raining hard and just heard the first thunder for 
this afternoon. More lightning and thunder forecasted for the afternoon and evening!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

3rd series water blind had a poison bird, dog had to go over two different points and avoid getting lost in the cattails, which we did not do....it was a good solid fair test...

Amateur going on now they are trying hard to get the first series in before the weather or darkness says they cant...rain is welcome just not this weekend...


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Barb/x2crr said:


> Any news on the Q


1st - #20 JJ handled by Bill Tooten, owner Jim Mcbee
2nd -#2 Colt handled by John , owner William Atkins
3rd- #8 Dizzy handled by Don Remien, owner Cyndi Howard
4th- #19 Sadie handled by Ward Gray, owner James Gray
RJ - #14 Angel handled by John , owner Eric Hittmeier and John Korman
Jams - 1,5,7,9,16


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Call backs to Open 4th series : 14 dogs
6,7,18,26,28,31,32,37,42,44,49,53,54,59

Callbacks to AM 2nd series: 31 dogs
1,2,4,5,6,8,12,15,16,20,21,24,26,28,29,30,31,32,33,35,36,39,40,41,43,45,48,49,50,51,53

They did not finished the AM land blind this late afternoon and will resume Sunday morning.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Derby callbacks to 3rd series: 20 dogs
1,2,4,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,23


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

WAY TO GO BILL TOTTEN , JIM MCBEE AND JJ for winning the Q. Puts him up with the big boys with 2 wins at 22 months!

Wish I could have been there to see our pup run. Good Luck in the derby!


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

U.S. Labradors said:


> 1st - #20 JJ handled by Bill Tooten, owner Jim Mcbee
> *2nd -#2 Colt handled by John , owner William Atkins* = BlackFoot’s Point and Shoot... QAA
> 3rd- #8 Dizzy handled by Don Remien, owner Cyndi Howard
> 4th- #19 Sadie handled by Ward Gray, owner James Gray
> ...


Congrats to all ... & super proud to say CONGRATS to John K., Eric and Tres !!!!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Derby Results:
1st - #10 Katie, handled and owned by Mike Tierney
2nd- #13 Beryl, handled and owned by Judy Cornell
3rd - #14 Snack Bar, handled by Don Remein, owned by Robin Christensen
4th - #11 Lucy, handled by Mark Henry, owned by Debbie Fulgoni
RJ - #17 Blue, handled and owned by Blaine Hyde
Jams: 2,4,5,6,9,15,16,18,20,21,22,23

Congratulations to everyone who finished!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Amateur results:
1st-#15 Billy Ray, Duncan Christie
2nd-#1 Rusty, Sharon Van Der Lee
3rd-# 33 Matte, Ron Adlington
4th-#32 Star, Houston Watson
RJ - #8 Lil, Charlene Koeth
I don't believe there were any Jams.

Congratulations to everyone who finished!


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open results:
1st - #32 Dash, handled by Don Remein, owned by Jared Snarr
2nd - #37 Freddy handled by Eric Fangsrud, owned by Barney White
3rd - #7 Shooter, handled and owned by Pat Nichols
4th - #18 Lefty, handled and owned by Mary Ahlgren
RJ - #31 Billy Ray , handled Nd owned by Duncan Christie
Jams: 59, 54, 53, 49, 28

Congratulations to everyone who finished!


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Kareen,

Thanks so much for posting the results

We have been watching all weekend.

Anna and Larry


----------



## arourke (Oct 12, 2007)

Way to go Judy and Beryl. Beryl's first derby and she earns a second.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Kareen, thanks for doing such a complete job of posting the results. Like the Calverts, I've been checking as the weekend progressed. Congrats to all the placers and finishers.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

U.S. Labradors said:


> Open results:
> *1st - #32 Dash, handled by Don Remein,* owned by Jared Snarr
> 2nd - #37 Freddy handled by Eric Fangsrud, owned by Barney White
> *3rd - #7 Shooter, handled and owned by Pat Nichols*
> ...


Congrats to friends Don Remien on the win

and Pat/Deb Nicholls on the third place with Shooter


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Judy Myers said:


> Kareen, thanks for doing such a complete job of posting the results. Like the Calverts, I've been checking as the weekend progressed. Congrats to all the placers and finishers.


Wish I could be more informative to give the description of the tests like you do, Judy, but I figure the callbacks (if I know them) and the results are better than nothing. Great being in Montana for the last several weeks! Have a nice Fall!


----------



## E Zeiders (Nov 7, 2009)

Big Congrats to Duncan Christie for his Am win! Also to Barney White's Fred for his second in the Open! Good work, guys!


----------

